# USB-Stick ext4 defragmentieren ?

## scurrell

Möglicherweise ist das ja schon wieder mal ne dusselige Frage von mir.

Ich hatte mir win10 "reserviert" und mußte dann dieses auch installieren, da die updates

für win8.1 blockiert wurden.

Nach 2 Tagen war klar: W10 brauch ich nicht, weshalb ich mir wieder das 8.1 installierte. Leider ging da wohl etwas schief.

Die GraKa hat jetzt einen gelb/grün-Farbstich(meistens) und die Sata3-Festplatte wird gar nicht mehr erkannt

(BIOS bleibt hängen)

Trotzdem geht das Leben weiter und gentoo muß ran. 

Bei meinem beschränkten Kenntnisstand bzgl. Linux ist es nun leider nur ein Sabayon.bin 

auf einem 16Gig Stick geworden.

(Dummerweise hab ich mir dabei auch einen 64Gig-Stick zerschossen, weil ich alle Partitionen löschte

und dabei auch der/die/das MSDOS-Table entfernte. Der Stick wird jetzt weder unter Win noch linux erkannt.)

-----------

Zumindest bei ext3 hab ich mal was gelesen, daß man dieses hin und wieder defragmentieren sollte.

Sollte man einen Stick defragmentieren bzw wäre das notwendig ?

Kann/sollte man ext4 defragmetieren können/brauchen ? USB3.0 ( Sorry für die Formulierung)

----------

## mv

Einen USB-Stick muss man nie defragmentieren.

Selbst auf Festplatten ist Defragmentierung nur in seltenen Fällen sinnvoll.

----------

## Klaus Meier

ext3/4 kann man nicht direkt defragmentieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit dazu ist, die Partition auf eine andere Partition zu kopieren, die erste Partition zu formatieren und das ganze dann wieder zurück.

Bei ext3 habe ich das so ein bis zweimal im Jahr gemacht und es hat auch etwas gebracht (Was aber nicht nur an der Fragmentierung lag). Bei ext4 war der Unterschied Null. Kann man sich sparen.

SSDs und Speichersticks sollte man niemals defragmentieren. Zum einen ist es aufgrund der Funktionsweise dieser Medien überflüssig und zum anderen haben diese Medien eine begrenzte Anzahl von Schreibzyklen. Und beim Defragmentieren wird heftig geschrieben.

Des weiteren ist ein USB-Stick das mit Abstand schlechteste Medium für ein Betriebssystem. Solch ein Stick ist überhaupt nicht für häufiges Überschreiben ausgelegt. Da sollte man wenn schon nur ein Live-System drauf kopieren. Diese Erfahrung haben inzwischen schon sehr viele mit ihrem Raspberri Pi gemacht.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ext3/4 kann man nicht direkt defragmentieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit dazu ist, die Partition auf eine andere Partition zu kopieren, die erste Partition zu formatieren und das ganze dann wieder zurück.

 

Das ist so nicht richtig. Erstens gibt es "e4defrag" in sys-fs/e2fsprogs, und zweitens gibt es tools wie sys-fs/shake. Die Ubuntu-Anleitung hat auch einen Link zu enem "defrag"-Skript, das vermutlich ähnlich wie sys-fs/shake durch wiederholtes Kopieren defragmentiert. Keines dieser Tools benötigt eine zweite Partition. Aber ich würde nur in Extremfällen zu deren Benutzung raten.

 *Quote:*   

> Des weiteren ist ein USB-Stick das mit Abstand schlechteste Medium für ein Betriebssystem. Solch ein Stick ist überhaupt nicht für häufiges Überschreiben ausgelegt. Da sollte man wenn schon nur ein Live-System drauf kopieren.

 

Hat das nicht einmal die CT vor einiger Zeit getestet mit dem Ergebnis, dass sie die beschränkte Zahl der Schreibzyklen in der Praxis niemals erreicht haben?

Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, dass es völlig sinnfrei wäre, einen USB-Stick oder eine SSD zu defragmentieren: Der Nutzen den man davon hätte, wären im besten Fall weniger Lesekopfbewegungen, und die gibt es bei USB-Sticks und SSDs ohnehin nicht.

----------

## scurrell

Erstmal, ganz herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten.

Doch was soll ich denn nun machen, wenn das BIOS die Festplatte nicht mehr erkennt.

InstantFlash ergibt: Your BIOS is up to date.

IMO, entweder DVD-RW oder Stick

Bestehen mögliche Alternativen ?

( Außer daß ich das über einen zweiten Rechner in meine Cloud hochlade? Bei VDSL50 )

----------

## mv

Du sagst: Das BIOS erkennt Deine Festplatte nicht, und auch vom USB-Stick behauptest Du, dass er nicht erkannt wird.

Zunächst musst Du klären, ob wirkich die Hardware nicht erkannt wird, oder ob einfach nur Daten darauf stehen, die das BIOS nicht mag.

Von einem Live-System aus solltest Du beides sehen könnnen (etwa als /dev/sd[geeigneter Buchstabe]). Wenn Du die Daten darauf nicht mehr brauchst, müsste es eigentlich möglich sein, mit parted ein neues System anzulegen (möglicherweise muss zunächst noch das Label erstellt werden). Wenn parted gar nicht mit der Partition starten will hilft ein dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd[...].

Wenn Du die Daten noch brauchst, ist es natürlich schwieriger. Am Besten nimmst Du dann als erstes mal ein Backup vor (und auf keinen Fall das dd Kommando eingegben...)

Bevor Du weitere Hilfe bekommen kannst, sind zunächst die obigen Punkte zu klären, und wie weit Du ggf. damit Erfolg hattest.

Eine Defragmentierung ist auf jeden Fall nichts, was Du in diesem Zusammenhang brauchen könntest - die hat mit all diesen Problemen nicht das Geringste zu tun.

Edit: Die schlimmsten Typos ausgebaut - man sollte nicht nur blind tippen und dann posten...Last edited by mv on Sun Oct 04, 2015 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Der Test in der c't bezog sich auf SSDs. Und das mit den Sticks haben halt viele selber erlebt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Du hast dir den USB Stick zerschossen? Partition vom Stick gekillt bzw. Partitionstabelle umgeschrieben? Dann musst du ihn neu partitionieren, nicht defragmentieren. Wie das jetzt bei den großen Sticks geht musst du noch mal nach schlagen. Eventuell einfach unter Windows neu anlegen. Die meisten Geräte... ach ja das war Fat32, bis ca. 4GB. So wie du ach eine Partition Tabelle anlegst, im Zweifelsfall steht das in dem ausführlichen Gentoo Wiki x86 Handbuch - Vorbereiten der Festplatte.

Fat32 kann maximal 4gb große Daten und bis zu 2TerraBit als Dateisystem verwalten. Ich dachte, es gibt vielleicht noch etwas moderneres wie NTFS, aber dann geht es Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr überall und vor Jahren hatte der Linux-Treiber noch irgendwelche Probleme mit Schreiben oder Anhängen bei Dateien.

Das usb-stick Laufwerk sollest du vorher klar identifizieren um sicherzugehen das du dir nichts wichtiges formatiert. Also einfach beim laufenden System nach dem anstecken via dmesg gucken, da ist es dann mit Glück der letzte Eintrag ganz unten. Wenn das ding /dev/sdh heißt z.b. mit fdisk -l /dev/sdh vorher schauen das die grosse über ein stimmt ;) und die allgemeinen Laufwerks Infos. Nach dem anlegen der Partitionen wie im wiki beschrieben musst du aber noch das Dateisystem auswählen. Ich denke da ist fat32 noch am besten, dann geht der Stick bei den meisten Geräten System übergreifend. Windows Mac Linux, Autoradio, DVD-Player....

----------

## scurrell

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wenn parted gar nicht mit der Partition starten will hilft ein dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd[...].

 

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda

funktioniert leider nicht.

Hab mal etwas rumprobiert. Zumindest Puppy erkennt den Stick (bei Gparted) mit: Verbatim NDAS usb

Nachdem ich auf ok klicke kommt der Fehler: No Medium found

IronPenguin und EndOfWorld erkennen den gar nicht. Win auch nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *scurrell wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Wenn parted gar nicht mit der Partition starten will hilft ein dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd[...]. 
> 
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
> 
> funktioniert leider nicht.
> ...

 

Hast du den Befehl dd mit root-Rechten ausgeführt? Sonst wird es nicht funktionieren. Und dann musst du natürlich schauen, welches Device dein USB-Stick ist. /dev/sda ist normalerweise das Device, von dem du gebootet hast. Mit diesem Befehl plätttest du jede Festplatte, wenn du ihn auf sie loslässt. Versuch mal festzustellen, welches Device dein Stick ist. Es gibt da /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc usw. Wenn du nach /dev/sd die Tab-Taste drückst, dann bekommst du die Devices aufgelistet.

Niemals niemals niemals diesen Befehl auf ein Festplatte loslassen, die Daten enthält, die du noch brauchst.

----------

## scurrell

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niemals niemals niemals diesen Befehl auf ein Festplatte loslassen, die Daten enthält, die du noch brauchst.

 

Vielen Dank nochmal, für die ausdrückliche Warnung, diesen Befehl wirklich sehr,sehr vorsichtig einzusetzen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hast du den Befehl dd mit root-Rechten ausgeführt?

 

Ja. Puppy-CD bootet als root

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es gibt da /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc usw. Wenn du nach /dev/sd die Tab-Taste drückst, dann bekommst du die Devices aufgelistet. 

 

Da ich ja mit Felstplatte nicht mehr booten kann (Bios friert ein) habe ich

/dev/sr0 - das DVD, und den Stick als

/dev/sda

----------

